# Can you help us make a difference



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

It is official, We received a request from the St. Agatha School in Milton, Massachusetts asking for a 12 gallon nano tank for a classroom. One of these children has autism and is very excited. He is already asking if we can hurry up and get the tank. We need to raise at least $200.00 to purchase this tank for the kids. This amount will cover the tank and shipping to the school. We already have raised $50.00 from 2 donors and have $150.00 to go. We have everything needed, the plants, extra light bulb, timer, food and heater. I am asking anyone who can donate to please do so, this is a great cause. You can donate by way of paypal and in the subject line - donation for the Adopt -A-Tank program. I will be happy to answer any questions you may have about this request. Our paypal account is [email protected]
Wilma


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

we have raised $65.00 and still have $135.00 to go. Thanks to a few hobbyist from Planted tank forum we are moving toward our goal of placing this tank in a school. I would love to see hobbyist from this group help out to make a difference to these kids.
wilma
wilma


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wilma - Thanks for doing such good work. Hope you get what you need quickly. Count me in.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you Tex Gal, your generous donation has us near out goal.
wilma


----------

